# Déinstaller Little Snitch



## bluetooth (28 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Via Spotlight, j'ai supprimé tout ce qui concernait ce petit soft de filtrage de flux sortants. Mais il est toujours dans les Préférences Système. Je fais cela deux ou trois fois avec re-boot.

Que faut-il supprimer pour vraiment le faire disparaitre ? Je crois avoir déjà lu des choses sur ce sujet dans un forum mais je ne sais plus où.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, merci par avance.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2006)

c'est dommage
il y a un desinstalleur intégré à little snitch, dans l'installeur littlesnitch



> Install Little Snitch
> ..........
> You may want to store the* Little Snitch installer *application in your "Applications" folder or any other location. *You need it if you want to uninstall Little Snitch.*


----------



## divoli (28 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est dommage
> il y a un desinstalleur intégré à little snitch, dans l'installeur littlesnitch



Oui, confirmé d'ailleurs ici par qui de droit.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, confirmé d'ailleurs ici par qui de droit.


Encore heureux qu'un développeur soit cohérent avec ce qu'il indique dans  le  mode d'emploi de son appli ( d'ou j'ai tiré la citation)

un moyen - serait  sans doute de réinstaller little snitch  puis de désinstaller via le DESinstalleur

De facile je vois que ca

Sinon des  manips de terminal ( que je ne connais pas)


----------



## divoli (28 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> un moyen - serait  sans doute de r&#233;installer little snitch  puis de d&#233;sinstaller via le DESinstalleur



Je vois que tu n'as pas daign&#233; lire ce que j'ai indiqu&#233;. 


> You could also uninstall Little Snitch (launch the installer and choose "Uninstall")


Et on &#233;vite le terminal, &#231;a &#233;vitera de cr&#233;er d'autres topics derri&#232;re.


----------



## bluetooth (28 Novembre 2006)

Effectivement, un UNINSTALL a résolu mon souci !

Merci donc.


----------



## divoli (28 Novembre 2006)

Ceci dit, je suis de l'avis de Pascalformac; c'est dommage de le désinstaller. J'en ai acheté une licence il y a plusieurs mois après l'avoir essayé, et c'est un logiciel très pratique et fort judicieux.


----------



## ccciolll (28 Novembre 2006)

J'joute que moi, quand j'avais voulu désinstalle little snitch, il restait quelque par un fichier qui comportait LSD dans son nom et qui n'avait pas été desinstallé (j'avais fait un fil il y a quleques mois).


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Je vois que tu n'as pas daigné lire ce que j'ai indiqué. :.


Faux et par ailleurs commentaire gratuit basé sur rien  
pour raison mysterieuse tu cherches la bêtete , Ok. allons y.
Attention  la situation va se retourner
Prêt?

Analysons VRAIMENT la chose

Qu'indique le developpeur sur ce fil?
Fil qui n'est PAS sur une desinstall mais concerne les manips pour arret temporaire de little snitch


> you can disable Little Snitch temporarily by switching it off:
> Go to the Little Snitch Preference Pane and click the "Stop" button.
> 
> You could also uninstall Little Snitch (launch the installer and choose "Uninstall") - you would not loose your rule set by that. But just switching it off should be sufficient.


je resume
temporairement le desactiver
le désinstaller via le désinstalleur

Or je te rappelle que ce n'est pas le cas du posteur qui lui a DEJA désinstallé à la main donc n'avait PLUS de désinstalleur

D'où ma suggestion de  réinstaller l'appli
Chose dont ne parle pas le développeur dans ce fil.
Aussi je dirai que tu devrais être un poiil plus  attentif avant de balancer une critique gratuite.
---
Sinon content que que ma suggeston ait fonctionné pour le posteur avec le souci


----------



## divoli (29 Novembre 2006)

Non, l&#224; c'est toi qui tricote (tu me rappelle la marionnette de Nelson Monfort, qui "traduit"  une seule phrase de son interlocuteur en en rajoutant des tonnes:rateau.

Pour d&#233;sinstaller LittleSnitch, il suffit d'utiliser le d&#233;sinstallateur, comme indiqu&#233; par le support technique. Le reste, on s'en tape.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ram&#232;nes ta fraise D), puisque le probl&#232;me est REGLE.


Tu veux toujours avoir le dernier mot (je l'ai maintes fois constat&#233; c'est &#231;a qui t'insupporte.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Pour désinstaller LittleSnitch, il suffit d'utiliser le désinstallateur, comme indiqué par le support technique.
> Tu veux toujours avoir le dernier mot (je l'ai maintes fois constaté); c'est ça qui t'insupporte.


C'est TOI qui tu tricotes grave mec
comme je l'ai looooonguement expliqué 
ce que TU pointes ne mentionne pas ce que j'ai indiqué comme manip.
nulle part

Je ne tiens pa à avoir le dernier mot 
mais simplement j'aime pas qu'on insinue des choses infondées
que ce soit concernant la manip ou moi même
je recadre c'est tout

Si ca t'amuse de jouer à "je te tiens par la barbichette" , je te laisse jouer ( seul).


----------



## divoli (29 Novembre 2006)

> You could also uninstall Little Snitch (launch the installer and choose "Uninstall")





bluetooth a dit:


> Effectivement, un UNINSTALL a résolu mon souci !
> 
> Merci donc.



Tout est dit. Tout est écrit.





Perso, je m'arrête là, plutôt que de continuer dans des discussions basées sur des interprétations erronées, et sans le moindre intérêt.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Tout est dit. Tout est &#233;crit.
> 
> Perso, je m'arr&#234;te l&#224;, plut&#244;t que de continuer dans des discussions bas&#233;es sur des interpr&#233;tations erron&#233;es, et sans le moindre int&#233;r&#234;t.


je te le fais pas dire
tout est ecrit ( par moi)
discussion sans int&#233;r&#234;t except&#233; corriger les interpr&#233;tations erronn&#233;es.

faudra que tu m'expliques comment faire la manip 





> uninstall Little Snitch (launch the installer and choose "Uninstall")


 apr&#232;s avoir d&#233;sinstall&#233; &#224; la main
donc SANS little snitch installer/uninstaller

Pour cela il faut liitlesnitch
Aussi j'avais indiqu&#233; de RE installer liitle snitch puis de desinstaller
et le posteur remercie


bluetooth a dit:


> Effectivement, un UNINSTALL a r&#233;solu mon souci !
> 
> Merci donc.


----------



## divoli (29 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> faudra que tu m'expliques comment faire la manip  après avoir désinstallé à la main
> donc SANS little snitch installer/uninstaller




You could also uninstall Little Snitch (launch the installer and choose "Uninstall")

Vous pourriez également désinstaller Little Snitch (lancer l'installateur et choisir « Uninstall »).

Laisse Bluetooth répondre (s'il en a l'envie), au lieu de surenchérir dans cette consternante discussion, et imposer tes propres interprétations...

Tout ça pour un problème qui est réglé.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2006)

> Vous pourriez &#233;galement d&#233;sinstaller Little Snitch (lancer l'installateur et choisir &#171; Uninstall &#187.


Donc il faut avoir little snitch
Quand on l'a PLUS

 il faut installer liitle snitch d'abord
ce que je dis depuis le d&#233;but

CQFD

 bluetooth n'a rien &#224; voir avec ta facon sid&#233;rante  de me chercher, laisse le en dehors


----------



## divoli (29 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Donc il faut avoir little snitch
> Quand on l'a PLUS
> 
> il faut installer liitle snitch d'abord
> ...



 Mais c'est ce que j'ai dit depuis le d&#233;but, et pas seulement sur ce topic.
Pour le reste, je ne te "cherche" pas (j'ai autre chose &#224; faire ). C'est toi qui nous fait un caca nerveux, pour une raison qui m'&#233;chappe...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Mais c'est ce que j'ai dit depuis le début, et pas seulement sur ce topic.


Ah oui ?
Sur ce fil je ne vois nul post de divoli indiquant qu'il faut* ré*-installer little snitch
Et le developpeur n'en parle pas non plus ( dans le lien mentionné) .


> Pour le reste, je ne te "cherche" pas (j'ai autre chose à faire ).


 ben on dirait pas


> C'est toi qui nous fait un caca nerveux, pour une raison qui m'échappe...


pas un caca nerveux , un recadrage, et que j'ai explicité plusieurs fois pourtant dans divers posts au dessus


----------



## divoli (29 Novembre 2006)

Si, dans le post 3, complété par des explications de textes pour toi parce que tu ne veux rien comprendre.  

C'est de la mauvaise foi ou tu le fais exprès ? Il faut aussi réfléchir quand on lit un lien, la solution était dedans.

J'ai été patient jusqu'à présent, mais là j'en ai plus qu'assez. Je ne répondrais plus et c'est définitif; floode tant que tu veux (comme d'hab, tu pourras avoir le dernier mot).


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2006)

incompr&#233;hension totale
dans le post 3 justement comme j'ai tent&#233; d'expliquer &#224; maintes reprises ( pour rien)  il n'est nullement question de ce dont JE parle
RE installer

ce n'est pas grave , les autres  lecteurs verront par eux m&#234;me qui a raison


----------

